# deleted



## inmylife34 (Apr 24, 2014)

deleted--doesn't comply with date restrictions for this forum


----------



## Karen G (Apr 29, 2014)

funtime said:


> Will rent for our cost.


Please note the rules for posting in this forum:  Maximum rental rate for replies in this section is $700/week.


----------



## PamMo (Apr 29, 2014)

And "Last Minute" isn't the place to post for rental requests 4 months out. This belongs in the TUG Marketplace section.


----------



## Karen G (Apr 30, 2014)

PamMo said:


> And "Last Minute" isn't the place to post for rental requests 4 months out. This belongs in the TUG Marketplace section.


Thanks for pointing that out, Pam! I totally missed the date requested!


----------

